# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Database Errors

## Domski

Anyone else getting a lot of these recently?

Dom

----------


## Blake 7

yep - also, the page often gets timed out as its so slow..... or maybe thats my brain!

----------


## Cutter

Yep - even now when trying to reply to this.

----------


## DonkeyOte

> Anyone else getting a lot of these recently?



Yes.

In the past I've experienced these outages when no one else has... a reboot of my browser (Chrome) generally resolves.
However, in this instance given 4 of us are complaining of the same I'd say the issue is more likely server than client side.

----------


## ChemistB

Make that five.   :Smilie:    I was just on my way to the water cooler to ask about this and here's the thread already.

----------


## Domski

> Yes.
> 
> In the past I've experienced these outages when no one else has... a reboot of my browser (Chrome) generally resolves.
> However, in this instance given 4 of us are complaining of the same I'd say the issue is more likely server than client side.



Can someone give it a kick while I'm away skiing please?

Dom

----------


## Cutter

I noticed my avatar was missing from a Reply I made this morning, too.  It came up when I refreshed the page.  So something is amiss today.

----------


## Domski

I give up  :Frown: 

It [database error] just [database error] took [database error] me [database error] eight [database error] attempts [database error] to [database error] view [database error] one [database error] thread.

Dom

----------


## Leith Ross

I agree it is a server side problem. Not experiencing time outs or other errors with any other sites open in my browser (FireFox).

----------


## alansidman

I just got an OOPS! respponse when I tried to log in.  Tried a second time and got into Forum.  Dom--enjoy the slopes.  I'm headed to Vail in two weeks for some spring skiing.

----------


## jwright650

I thought it was just me...my stuff runs, no creeps when browsing this forum yesterday and today. Before I can get my reply to go through, several people will have replied...LOL

----------


## EHarvill

I got quite a few Database Errors today.

----------


## jwright650

logged in early this AM, this is the first time that the page even loaded all the way up without the database error msg. I can see smile icons and other stuff still refreshing while I'm typing this.

----------


## royUK

I reported this on Monday & the owners are working to repair the database

----------


## Marcol

I can add my name to the list, it's pretty bad today and has been for some time now.
Time out errors are pretty common too. 
I was blaming BT and after an hour with them they came to the conclusion that it had to be the sites visited, not the connection. Curiously it also happens with MrExcel to a lesser extent, but no other sites.

Another interesting point 
When there is a database error, a post might have been sent, and you don't know about it until you resend it, and lo and behold there are two posts. 
Lastly I have had situations where I know I have edited something but paging back from the error page the previous unedited page appears, and on refreshing the edited post reappears. :Confused: 

Sorry to rant on but now I have resorted to copying all posts to notepad before I send a reply, to often all is lost when an error occurs.

Slainte
Alistair

----------


## Blake 7

Today has been the worst day yet! I'm actually having to work!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I can add my name to the list, it's pretty bad today and has been for some time now.
> Time out errors are pretty common too. 
> I was blaming BT and after an hour with them they came to the conclusion that it had to be the sites visited, not the connection. Curiously it also happens with MrExcel to a lesser extent, but no other sites.
> 
> Another interesting point 
> When there is a database error, a post might have been sent, and you don't know about it until you resend it, and lo and behold there are two posts. 
> Lastly I have had situations where I know I have edited something but paging back from the error page the previous unedited page appears, and on refreshing the edited post reappears.
> 
> Sorry to rant on but now I have resorted to copying all posts to notepad before I send a reply, to often all is lost when an error occurs.
> ...



Marcol, it's unfortunate that when a databse error occurs the specific table that faults appears to the server to be in use so will not accept new data, it may be that there is an auto repair script running which is why some of you, time to time, can post a new post but then cannot access the forum ...etc, i'm sure that now the owners are aware of it they will repair and optimise the "Post" table and all will be back to normal.

----------


## royUK

I've been told that the database error has been fixed, it was a script error





> The load is under control now, one of the scripts on the server was going into an infinite loop which was causing the error, have not slept since 24 hours now .. trying to get it sorted .. 
> All under control now .. Please let me know if you face any issues.

----------


## Domski

Getting a lot of database errors when accessing/posting to the site again  :Frown: 

Dom

----------


## ChemistB

Not having a problem (yet)

----------


## Domski

There was a period of time yesterday when the site wouldn't load properly for a couple of hours and then today I started getting the errors but it could just be me.

Dom

----------


## jwright650

> There was a period of time yesterday when the site wouldn't load properly for a couple of hours and then today I started getting the errors but it could just be me.
> 
> Dom



 It takes a while on my end to reload a page...that started yesterday. If I hit reply to a post...it takes quite a while for the screen to refresh to a point where I can type in the reply box....and it takes even longer before the manage attachments part of thr screen loads to where I can attach a file. It hasn't timed out yet, but it really is slow.

----------


## davesexcel

I had the same issue yesterday as well.

----------


## jwright650

Is there something wrong with this file?
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...six-files.html

It has 15 views....I think they are all mine...but I have yet to get the file to fully open so i can see what is written in there.

----------


## Domski

I don't see a file attached John.

Dom

----------


## jwright650

Can you open that thread? 

I have yet to be able to get into that thread. I know that I said file, but I meant thread.

----------


## jwright650

I finally got it to open.....

I've had lots of slowness today. I can click on a thread, go open my email, read all my mail, go check on my kid's grades on the school's site, check another forum for new posts and then come back here and wait some more....sometimes when I return, I find it has timed out and other times it will have finally opened the thread.

----------


## Domski

Yes, opens fine for me.

Dom

----------


## jwright650

Woohoo!
Not sure what is different today than yesterday, but so far today the forum is flying. 

So far every thread that I click on opens almost instantly.....<keeping my fingers crossed>

----------


## Marcol

Anyone having problems today? 
I've been thrown out, on and off, for about an hour now. (c10:45AM > 11:35AM)

----------


## royUK

I've already reported this

----------


## Mordred

It is happening today to me.  So far I am counting 6 times up to this post.

----------


## Domski

Getting plenty of errors again today.

Dom

----------


## royUK

I reported problems at the weekend & have been assured that they have been resolved

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Roy, what are the errors?, can you copy one next time and show one to me? maybe i can help!

----------


## Mordred

It has been a difficult day today for me and this site!

----------


## Marcol

I got this today when trying to upload an oversize file.




> vBulletin Message 
> Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.
> 
> If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.
> 
> 
> 
> Search Engine Friendly URLs by vBSEO 3.2.0



Normally trying this causes a crash in the Manage Attachment window and occassionally it returns a message saying the file is oversize, I suspect it is supposed to do the latter. However this often happens with a file of 700k when the info states that 1000k is allowed for a .xls file.

Slainte
Alistair

In this case the file was grossly oversize, but it was accepted zipped.

----------


## Domski

Pretty much impossible to do anything on here today.

Dom

----------


## Marcol

It's been bad for the last hour or so, and late last night.

----------


## Mordred

I have timed out twice this morning and it's not my connection because I have no problem accessing other sites in a timely manner.

----------


## royUK

I've had no problems today at all.

----------


## Domski

It seemed to improve about 11:30 and haven't had any problems since then. Up to that point I could barely get onto the site without it throwing up an error.

Dom

----------


## Colin Legg

I had the same database errors as Domski this morning...

----------


## Domski

Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...Database Error...really starting to get on my nerves to be honest.

Dom

----------


## royUK

Reported at 1pm UK time

----------


## Domski

Cheers Roy.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

A bad morning for me trying to log on.

----------


## Marcol

Problem has been on and off most of the weekend and again mid-day today.(UK time)

I'm no longer surprised by the number of posts that are never replied to, the OP probably can't get into the site, so probably gives up, or goes elsewhere, then earns an infraction/warning for cross-posting!!!

----------


## Blake 7

I've only just been able to log on now! 15:46 GMT it's nearly home time!! my boss will have seen a spike in my putput!

----------


## Domski

> my boss will have seen a spike in my putput!



Sounds embarrassing  :EEK!: 

Dom

----------


## snb

What are you complaining, today I got the database error screen only 20 times  :EEK!:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Guy's, not wishing to defend a problem if it exists but usually weekends (especially Sunday early hours or Monday early hours) forum back ups take place, i do mine on a Sunday morning around 4am, the backup takes around 3 hours or so, that makes the forum unavailable for most of that time, i'm assuming thats the issue here, however it shouldn't take all day or roll in to the hours when most of your members would be on  :Smilie:

----------


## Blake 7

> Sounds embarrassing 
> 
> Dom



oh dear, how funny, can you imagine!

I meant Output!

----------


## Mordred

> I meant Output!



I personally like the looks of putput!   :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

@ Simon Lloyd

That sounds acceptable, but why not a bit of "error trapping" that displays, a message that informs members and guests what is going on?

Is it not possible to shut the forum down prior to backups, and redirect to an information page during the process?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> @ Simon Lloyd
> 
> That sounds acceptable, but why not a bit of "error trapping" that displays, a message that informs members and guests what is going on?



That would require a great deal of programming knowledge and constant checking for a flag to say that the forum is being backed up, it would use valuable resources almost every minute.





> Is it not possible to shut the forum down prior to backups, and redirect to an information page during the process?



Yes the forum can be locked (as i do on occassion) but maybe like me the owner would forget sometimes to unlock it, to do it automated is possible but would require 3rd party software to determine when the back up is about to take place and perform a forced redirect at server level, again it needs a lot of programminmg knowledge. One thing though, is when a backup is taking place unless you restrict resources available at that time the software will consume as much as is needed in order to perform the task quickly, throttling this would mean there are some resources but the forum would be down much longer.

This sunday i backed up 21Gb and it took 4hrs 20mins, a small price to pay for the luxury of being able to roll back should something go wrong. You have to remember that it isn't free to keep our forums online and the costs spiral the more space, ram, cpu power and bandwidth you need, it gets to the point where from month to month you wonder if you can keep it online  :Smilie: 

So, in summary, the backups should take place at a historically slow time for the forum (any owner can tell this from their stats software) and should never roll over to any busy period, if it becomes unavoidable then yes, the owner should manually place a redirect...etc for that time along with a message, but there again there are owners and owners  :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

I received this email last night





> Hi Roy,
> There was a high load on the server due to crash in one of the DB's.
> It has been repaired now and should be working fine.

----------


## Mordred

I couldn't get on all day yesterday (Saturday June 18, 2011)  :Frown:   I had to go outside and do stuff instead, it was horrific!   :Wink:

----------


## officems

Even though I don't post a lot, I use this forum a lot and I have to say that this has been a persistent issue for months now.  The problem seems to happen often enough that you couldn't just attribute it to a backup.  I feel like the issue is that this site is hosted on the same server as many other websites; it's still a dedicated server (probably) but the owner has a lot of other stuff going on at the same time.  This may seem reasonable except for the fact that I'm sure this site makes more than enough to afford it's own dedicated server(s).  I run ads in similar positions as the ads on this site on many client sites and can say, given this sites alexa ranking and online users etc., that this site can afford to create a much better user experience.

If you go here (http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/we...on-web-server/) you will see just how many other things are going on on this site's server.

Now, I don't mean to sound like I'm complaining, but I've never had these issues on the probably 4 other Excel forums that I visit, including the other two big Excel forums.  I feel like it's important to have a decent experience at excelforum if the user community is to continue to grow etc.  Otherwise, there are plenty of other Excel forums available for us to use.

Just my two cents :/

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I think you'll find that the site you used gives a few false positives, this one is more accurate http://www.my-ip-neighbors.com/?domain=67.225.213.199 however it's only for the IP address of excelforum, the dedicated server can host may ips so you'd need to know the actual ip of the server itself not the one for the domain.

Actually the server is in the US Marysville, Washington, and ishosted by GoDaddy. You could have a point about the extra hosting but even using your link 20 extra hosted is absoulutely nothing (depending on waht those sites run or their demands on the server resources) if it was 100+ i'd be concerned.

----------


## snb

Encountered the database error screen more than 3 times today and lost 1 of my ansers.

----------


## martindwilson

@snb and your "w" key  :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

Try this fix

Sub snb()
     If jj = "ansers" Then jj = "answers"
End snb

*N.B*.
Forgot code tags in the interest of clarity. 
I feel an Infraction coming on.... :Wink:  ....Pub? ... :EEK!:  .... naw .... :Smilie:

----------


## snb

@Martin 

When giving condensed answers, 'anser' suffices... :Wink: 

@Marcol

I tried (or to use a common OP feedback: 'it doesn't work'); but I think you forgot to declare the variables....
I got error message "Error 1147 Marcol out of range"  :Wink:  :Wink: 
I'm stuck.

----------


## Mordred

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: It is not a good day for Excel Forum :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Domski

Another day of limited access  :Frown:

----------


## Marcol

Seems to have been down for about two hours prior to !5:15 GMT.
I posted to this thread about then and was promptly kicked out for another hour or so!
No sign of the post I "apparently" sent....  :Confused:

----------


## royUK

I reported this this afternoon, seems OK now

----------


## martindwilson

it seems ok and i must say that it....

----------


## Domski

There must be something seriously wrong in the background as this is becoming a regular occurrence. 

Someone needs to pull their finger out and get it sorted.

Dom

----------


## royUK

I keep pushing for an upgrade to a newer version of vbulletin, but....

----------


## Domski

Not having a go at you Roy, I assume the 'problem' lies elsewhere.

Dom

----------


## davegugg

I'm guessing since there was an hour and a half without any posts that everyone experienced the same db error that I did?

----------


## Paul

Nah, I just deleted everyone's posts in the last 90 minutes.  Got tired of reading them.   :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

I couldn't get on for a while there either.

----------


## royUK

I reported this yesterday, no response but it seems to be fixed.

----------


## Mordred

Holy no connections Batman!  I had to do work for like 15 minutes there.   :Wink:

----------


## Domski

Are you okay? Shall I post a few questions?  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> Are you okay? Shall I post a few questions? 
> 
> Dom



Hahaha, that's ok, I don't know if could answer questions / problems from you!

----------


## Paul

If Domski left the tavern at 1:30am and had consumed 3 pints per hour for the previous 3 hours, what should the value of cell D28 be if A28:C28 (merged cell) has the population of Japan and R11 is Pi to the 11th digit?

----------


## davegugg

> If Domski left the tavern at 1:30am and had consumed 3 pints per hour for the previous 3 hours, what should the value of cell D28 be if A28:C28 (merged cell) has the population of Japan and R11 is Pi to the 11th digit?



Can you post a sample workbook?

----------


## snb

@Mordred

Congratulations with your first Excelforum Millennium.


@paul

I guess it amounts to approximately 3 database errors a day (like I have lately).

----------


## Mordred

@snb, thanks, I've actually been anticipating the roll-over since I hit 900 or so.

@Paul, 3 pints per hour for 3 hours is too drunk to look at little cells!

----------


## Domski

I'm off for an evening at the races. Between now and 18:35 can you please build a model that I can use that will guarantee me success.

Please note the following stipulations:

- I know nothing about horses, who is running or riding. I'm not even sure where the race track is.
- I will be getting progressively more drunk as the evening goes on (probably at a rate of 3 pints an hour)
- I will be accessing the spreadsheet through my smartphone which doesn't have Excel so it must be GoogleDocs compatible
- I will hold you liable for any losses I incur
- I'm a really bad loser

I am waiting!!!!

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

Here you go.

----------


## ChemistB

To RS
I see that works but I really wanted a macro.  and could you make it secure, I plan on selling it and making a mint.   :Wink:

----------


## Paul

RS, I can't get that to work in my workbook.  Can I e-mail you the 42MB file so you can put it into all 108 worksheets?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Lol, you guys!  :Smilie: , I have offered to help out with these errors, but as Roy gets little help or response i guess your stuck with them, however, there are other fantastic excel forums, i mean you only have to scan the qr code pic with a smart phone or do a little digging at one of the links in my sig  :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

@ Simon

Aye, I believe you, I'm near certain that it's not really that difficult to sort, one just needs to understand the way the system works. (modus operandi)

This doesn't mean that I am negating the skills of them that can, just them that think they can.

They should try coding in industry where a "simple patch" can have severe consequences and excuses, or dare I say even silence, don't really go down to well with the board.

Seems to me someone has been fast-tracked.

Am I wrong?

----------


## Mordred

> there are other fantastic excel forums



This is the only one I am a member of!  I don't think I could keep up with the other forums.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Database errors of this kind and frequency are down to two things, failing or poorly maintained hardware or ill coded templates or modifications - as you say both fixable  :Smilie: 

I have to say im not sure what you mean when you say someone has been fast tracked?

----------


## Marcol

Fast-tracking was common in my industry. Some annointed whizzkid straight from university, plenty paper qualifications, but no experience, would be rapidly promoted. The directors seemed to think the faster they where promoted, the faster they gained experience, it typically would take 3-6 months to attain super-star status. In reallity they could talk a good game, and it would only take a further 3-6 months for them to move on and inflict their brilliance on someone else.

I have no axe to grind with uni-graduates, quite the opposite, most given the chance are exellent. It's the zero to hero ones that usually fail to impress all but the management.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Fast-tracking was common in my industry. Some annointed whizzkid straight from university, plenty paper qualifications, but no experience, would be rapidly promoted. The directors seemed to think the faster they where promoted, the faster they gained experience, it typically would take 3-6 months to attain super-star status. In reallity they could talk a good game, and it would only take a further 3-6 months for them to move on and inflict their brilliance on someone else.
> 
> I have no axe to grind with uni-graduates, quite the opposite, most given the chance are exellent. It's the zero to hero ones that usually fail to impress all but the management.



I inderstood the concept of fast track, i just didn't know who you were referring to  :Smilie: , i haven't seen the whizzkid aspect or even a fair working knowledge in those that you refer to, and as they are absent 99% of the time they give you no possibility of measuring any degree of competence. So i guess in your analogy of the situation they must have been much better than super stars, considering the speed at which they whipped through and onward, gods maybe?  :Wink: 

Roy doesn't have as much control as he should have, given the responses he gets from those that should (or lack of) i don't know how he stays motivated to continue admin here. Anyway i'm in danger of raking up old gripes from everyone so i'll stop commenting on that,  but if members started showing their distaste for lack of support and care for their community by aiming their mouse elsewhere for a while then the powers that be will sit up and take notice if the ranking figures take a decline.

'nuff said!

----------


## Marcol

You've got the point, not that I thought for one minute you hadn't.
To complete the equation ....




> ....as they are absent 99% of the time ....



 ... in my experience the 1% is when the back patting, and "refreshment" is being freely distributed, or they are "on a course", usually St. Andrews' or Gleneagles, that sums to 100% in my workbook.

I have the greatest respect for the 99.9% that are here, it's the 0.1% I have a problem with.

----------


## Domski

I notice the board's creaking badly again today, as it does most days.

Who picks up the emails to webmaster at this place? Might be time for a sustained barrage of disapproving emails.

Dom

----------


## royUK

I keep passing this on, but it doesn't seem to get resolved.

----------


## Domski

Do you get any response?

Dom

----------


## royUK

After a fashion

----------


## Domski

The apparent lack of interest by the site owner is a shame but something which we've got used to I guess. Might stick a couple of links to other forums in my signature and see how quickly that gets a rise.

Dom

----------


## Domski

Got the usual daily errors today so thought I'd send an email to the webmaster and guess what...Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently. What more would you expect from this outfit?

Dom

----------


## Colin Legg

The forum's been virtually unusable for me today. Continuous database errors and slow page load times.

----------


## Domski

Rubbish isn't it! Shall we go on strike?

Dom

----------


## NBVC

I have complained about it and so have other moderators (to the owner)... still not much reason to believe it will be stabilized anytime soon...

This is getting pretty annoying!

----------


## snb

Whom did you send a email ?
I sent one clicking 'contact us' (down to every page).
I suppose the site is being maintained in India. It seems to be most problematic from ca. 16.00 hours India time.

'.. or to take arms in a sea of troubles and by opposing end them...'

----------


## Domski

Time for a bit of people power. If enough of the most prolific posters went elsewhere for a couple of weeks the place would soon go to pot and someone might take a bit more notice. The lack of interest in the opinions of those who keep this going as a site is apparent and getting to a point where I think if they don't care why should I.

----------


## royUK

I have been told today that they intend upgrading to a newer version of vBulletin

----------


## Domski

I'm sure Leeds United intend to win the Premiership again some day, can't see it happening any time soon though  :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

Not to worry - perhaps they're doing an in-place upgrade right now?  :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

Romp, they wouldn't do th

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Whom did you send a email ?
> I sent one clicking 'contact us' (down to every page).
> I suppose the site is being maintained in India. It seems to be most problematic from ca. 16.00 hours India time.
> 
> '.. or to take arms in a sea of troubles and by opposing end them...'



Guess what, another problem, multi-quote doesn't seem to work, anyway @ snb http://www.excelforum.com/2548795-post60.html it's not hosted in India.

@Domski, the reason it failed is because the mailbox is full so obviously not being looked at and maintained!

I am sorry you guys are having these troubles - maybe with the software upgrade they will fix it?

----------


## ChemistB

Grrrrr, at least I've learned to paste to Word before pushing "Post"

----------


## Domski

It's the op's I've no doubt abandoned through getting utterly smegged off with the site I feel sorry for.

Dom

----------


## Whizbang

I've recommened this site to several people I meet in various places (online and in the "real" worl), and every time I do that recently, I mentally cringe and hope they don't get frustrated and leave before they get the help they need.  The community is worth the time and frustration, but if you are new you are much less likely to give the community a chance if you can't even connect with them.

----------


## Marcol

@ Domski
I reckon I have lost at least three OPs this week, all were replying regularly until the crashes came, and the problems weren't one line answers, they all involved a fair bit of work.  ...  :Mad: 

I keep waiting for this thread to be marked [SOLVED], no luck so far. ...  :Confused:

----------


## Mordred

> I've recommened this site to several people I meet in various places (online and in the "real" worl), and every time I do that recently, I mentally cringe and hope they don't get frustrated and leave before they get the help they need.  The community is worth the time and frustration, but if you are new you are much less likely to give the community a chance if you can't even connect with them.



I've also recommended this site to a couple of people. One woman tried to register last week but was unable to do so.  She gave up on the site even though I told her yesterday that everything seems to be okay now.  As for the other lady that I told about this site, she hasn't registered but she has no problems navigating it and hasn't complained to me about it so all must be good with her.

----------


## romperstomper

I'll probably give them the benefit of the doubt until after the upgrade this weekend. After that, well, there are plenty of other Excel forums out there...

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I'll probably give them the benefit of the doubt until after the upgrade this weekend. After that, well, there are plenty of other Excel forums out there...



a man in the know?, so the upgrade is this weekend? guess i should get my site ready for the flood of members looking for help this weekend and next week then  :Wink:

----------


## Colin Legg

Did the upgrade happen?

----------


## romperstomper

No idea. I guess we'll see around lunchtime.

----------


## Colin Legg

The vBulletin version at the bottom of the page is the same: 3.8.1, which is why I asked.

----------


## royUK

I don't know when the upgrade is actually "planned" This was the last correspondence I received last week





> Hi Roy,
> Sorry for the trouble being caused. 
> We have planned an upgrade but as it will be an upgrade to VB 4 it will involve a series of steps. 
> I will be posting the details to you which you can share with the members / moderators. 
> 
> Also we have added some Ram to our server but the errors are still occurring so i think the upgrade of board to latest VB should solve the issues. 
> Regards
> Vaibhav Kakkar

----------


## Colin Legg

Thanks for the info, Roy.

----------


## romperstomper

I _think_ the upgrade was just going to be a machine upgrade, rather than vBulletin upgrade. That may come later.

----------


## Domski

Whatever they've done seems to have made it worse.

Dom

----------


## Colin Legg

Problem back again. 11:30am BST.

----------


## romperstomper

Shame. It was looking promising after yesterday, too. Ho hum.

----------


## Mordred

I am having quite a few technical difficulties this morning!

----------


## romperstomper

Join the club - it's awful at the moment.

----------


## TWent

I am also. I received a Server not found error twice when attempting to connect this morning. 

If I were any more impatient then I would be looking for a new forum. Although none seem to match the help I have already received here.

----------


## arthurbr

Very frustrating to have to work in these conditions - Nothing but connection problems

----------


## Domski

Can someone PM me when things improve. I'll be elsewhere until then.

Dom

----------


## Domski

Stop cheering!!!

----------


## Colin Legg

I typed up a PM to try to convince you to weather it out, but I got a database error when I tried to send it.

----------


## Mordred

> I typed up a PM to try to convince you to weather it out, but I got a database error when I tried to send it.



LoL. I tried to respond to this but there was a da..
                                                                       .....
                                                                            ..........s
                                                                                      ...........
                                                                                                 Erro.........
                                                                                                               ..........r

----------


## royUK

I've notified the owners

----------


## Mordred

Almost an hour without my fix of Excel Forum!  The server can't seem to handle peak times because I was on darn near all night last night and didn't have a problem.

----------


## Cookstein2

it was fine for me this morning. Must be when the US wake up and get to work

----------


## TWent

Yes, This morning I was having issues connecting until about 10:00am CST. Must be the American work force using the bulk of bandwidth during the AM hours. I know I like to check my threads first thing in the morning.

----------


## royUK

There's still problems with actual volume of users from what I can make out. I've been assured that upgrades are underway, but Vai who owns the site has been ill for the past week

----------


## Domski

It's been over four months since this started to be fair. Let's hope he gets better soon.

Dom

----------


## officems

Ozgrid has a shiny new Vbulletin version, or so it looks.  I'll be there from now on!  And I don't think 'just' an upgrade of the forum will solve the issues; maybe, but I doubt it....

Wish Rubin still controlled or owned or whatever this site (even though the About page would lead you to believe that - http://www.exceltip.com/about.html) .....

----------


## royUK

Good luck at Ozgrid!!! We won't miss your post count! I don't recall Rubin being too involved here, except in name only

A new server is being installed.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Glad to hear about the server Roy, the reason i haven't unpgraded The Code Cage to VB4 is because it's very buggy, since its release they have released probably around 20 patches and security fixes and are still issuing them, VB4 also uses a little more server time so upgrading the server is a must as i believe, other than poorly coded software it could be a hardware problem.

Here's VBulletins latest security release:



> A flaw within a side query that is used in the search UI has recently been discovered that affects all versions of vBulletin 4 Forum Classic and vBulletin 4 Publishing Suite up to and including 4.1.4. This is a new exploit and while similar, unrelated to one previously rectified in April. This flaw may enable malicious individuals to inject sql that would allow you to run arbitrary queries on the db via this exploit. To resolve this issue, it has been necessary to release a patch level version on all versions of vBulletin 4.X. The issue does not affect vBulletin 3.X to the best of our knowledge. We are not aware of a website that has been compromised by this flaw.
> 
> Security patch here http://www.vbulletin.com/go/vb4xp2



Good luck  :Wink:

----------


## davegugg

This is a bit off topic, but I just learned about SQL injection about a week ago.  Man, there are some clever people out there, it's just a shame they use that perspicacity for bad instead of good <Charles Barkely voice> Knuckleheads! </>

----------


## snb

Like Vista: 'upgrading' doesn't solve bad designing, coding, maintenance. If you can't get the 'simple' version functioning correctly, it will become worse after 'upgrading'

----------


## Mordred

This is getting to be quite frustrating.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Mordred, i believe they have resolved the issue as they were repairing the database today.

----------


## Mordred

HI Simon, it is in no way resolved.  It is very difficult to just post, navigate the site, I've even come across dead buttons (scales).  Hmm, I wonder if this message will be posted  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

What browser are you using? it seems fine using IE9 but then im not on here much these days.

----------


## Mordred

I am using IE8 at work and at home I use Google Chrome.  I've been having a heck of a time here at work!  Your site has no problems!   :Smilie:

----------


## shg

The forum is a mess; there have been 18 posts in the last two hours.

----------


## Mordred

So it's not just me then?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Well i aim to please  :Smilie: , im using IE9 here and IE8 at work, problems earlier at work because they were doing the repairs, doesnt seem too much of a problem with chrome neither, i know you probably have but have you cleared your cache?, try holding Ctrl and press F5 see how you go when it reloads!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Shg, i stand corrected then, i'venot checked that far, just the surface stuff  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

Well knock on wood because the last 5 minutes have been alright!   :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

errr nope, just had loads of db errors trying to post back!

----------


## Marcol

Seems to me that the errors have been more evenly dispersed throughout the day, now you see it, now you don't.

It was better when it was down all together, at least you knew where you stood. 

Thanks for the message that appeared "Unavailable due to maintenance, expect to be back in 2hrs" or words to that effect ... I got this for at least 6 hours ...  :Confused:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Seems to me that the errors have been more evenly dispersed throughout the day, now you see it, now you don't.
> 
> It was better when it was down all together, at least you knew where you stood. 
> 
> Thanks for the message that appeared "Unavailable due to maintenance, expect to be back in 2hrs" or words to that effect ... I got this for at least 6 hours ...



Maybe the 2 hours starts again each time you read it  :Wink: , so next time read it, wait 2hrs 1min and you should be good to go  :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

Apparently thre was major work on the database yesterday, but I wasn't warned in time to let anyone know. Vai eventually posted a warning message I believe

----------


## Domski

What a joke!!!

----------


## romperstomper

> This is a bit off topic, but I just learned about SQL injection about a week ago.



Ah yes - little Bobby tables...

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Ah yes - little Bobby tables...



Now thats funny!

Had db errors again last night (or early hours of this morning).

----------


## Domski

Any improvements?

Dom

----------


## Marcol

Nope, seems to have been down for the last 24hrs, and was totally unworkable for a period when it did return.

----------


## martindwilson

wow nearly 24 hours off line this time!

----------


## romperstomper

Dom,
You can resume your boycott now.  :Wink:

----------


## TWent

It was very odd. I could was able to view all threads but this one. I think everything is getting back to normal as a Super Admin seems to be testing in the "Test Forum". I hope all the previous issues are being resolved.

----------


## royUK

All I know is that they were fixing the "who is online" & the problem escalated.

----------


## NBVC

It's my fault for asking about the "who's online"... sorry all!  :Frown:

----------


## Domski

I though it was my fault for asking if things had improved  :EEK!: 

Anyway, back to actually doing what I'm paid for. I'm worried that they might get used to this increased productivity if I'm not careful.

Dom

----------


## Andrew-R

I've done a lot of helping people this week, unfortunately none of them seem to have bothered increasing my rep.

I suspect that they probably all tried to log in to do this in the last 24 hours and were unable to do so.  In light of this tragedy could one of the mods or admins up my rep by 50 or so points, please?

Much appreciated, thanks.

----------


## snb

I did what the DBerror window displayed: I alerted the 
webmaster@excelforum.com.
But it bounced back immediately. Should we ask to improve this or would that be too great a risk ?

----------


## romperstomper

I've repped you - not sure how many it's worth.  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

I also followed the link on the database error screen and got an email knock back:





> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
> 
> Delivery to the following recipients failed.
> 
> webmaster@excelforum.com








> Reporting-MTA: dns;snt0-omc3-s18.snt0.hotmail.com
> Received-From-MTA: dns;SNT128-DS7
> Arrival-Date: Fri, 12 Aug 2011 02:23:06 -0700
> 
> Final-Recipient: rfc822;webmaster@excelforum.com
> Action: failed
> Status: 5.5.0
> Diagnostic-Code: smtp;550 Mailbox quota exceeded




You really can't win, can you!?

----------


## Mordred

I didn't notice a thing!  :Wink:

----------


## Andrew-R

> I've repped you - not sure how many it's worth.



It's moved me from being the 47th most repped member to being the 46th - that's some power you've got!

All I need is 45 more reps from you and I can rule the world!

----------


## romperstomper

If you can get DO or NBVC to rep you, you'll be there in about 3 steps.  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

Can someone compensate me for loss of rep during my boycott  :Wink: 

About 3 points should do it.

Dom

----------


## NBVC

And who will compensate me and all the others who have lost out?  :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

I'll rep you if you rep me?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrew-R

Let's all just spend the rest of the afternoon repping each other.

I was getting bored with all of that Excel nonsense anyway.

----------


## NBVC

> I'll rep you if you rep me?



You've been catapulted!

----------


## romperstomper

I'd say ditto, but I don't think I have quite your power!  :Smilie:

----------


## davegugg

I had to do something while the site was offline yesterday.  I'm not very good at graphics, but...

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I did what the DBerror window displayed: I alerted the 
> webmaster@excelforum.com.
> But it bounced back immediately. Should we ask to improve this or would that be too great a risk ?







> I also followed the link on the database error screen and got an email knock back:.....
> 
> You really can't win, can you!?



Hi guys, that'll be because the designated mailbox in the config.php file in the vbulletin software will also be the one where all the automated database error messages would go, when i've had a database error at my forums it can quickly get in to its thousands, so a mailbox can shut off early, but the email address that you report to could be changed quite easily.





> I didn't notice a thing!



thats because you were still getting your fix elsewhere  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

@davegugg, i had to laugh out loud looking at the final pic  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

> I'd say ditto, but I don't think I have quite your power!



It will take many-a-boosts to get by DO!

----------


## Mordred

Ooh - ooh me too!   :Wink:

----------


## JBeaucaire

<chuckle>  Festive as always!

----------


## NBVC

So are we having a rep-giveaway special?

I think the waters will be all muddied up soon.

----------


## Mordred

I'll trade some Manitoba rep points for some Ontario rep points!  Unfortunately the rep points from Manitoba aren't worth as much as Ontario rep points!

----------


## NBVC

> I'll trade some Manitoba rep points for some Ontario rep points!  Unfortunately the rep points from Manitoba aren't worth as much as Ontario rep points!



After this one, I think I am now out of stock  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

> It's my fault for asking about the "who's online"... sorry all!



I still can't access the "who's online" feature but that's okay, no need to inform anyone as I am content to not use it if it means that we will not lose the site for as long as it was down yesterday.

----------


## NBVC

Same here.

----------


## Domski

> I'll trade some Manitoba rep points for some Ontario rep points!  Unfortunately the rep points from Manitoba aren't worth as much as Ontario rep points!



I'll trade you a 42" plasma and a pair of Reebok classics. They were giving them away when I was out in London the other night.

Dom

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I'll trade you a 42" plasma and a pair of Reebok classics. They were giving them away when I was out in London the other night.
> 
> Dom



You only got the 42"??? if you'd taken a car or van you'd be able to get something a little more weighty  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

> You only got the 42"??? if you'd taken a car or van you'd be able to get something a little more weighty



I did but I was using that to keep warm!!!

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> I'll trade you a 42" plasma and a pair of Reebok classics. They were giving them away when I was out in London the other night.
> 
> Dom



If it were a 42" LED alright but plasma?  They still sell those? :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

There weren't enough street fires?

----------


## Mordred

> There weren't enough street fires?



Oh snap!  Are "trading" and "looting" now considered to be the same thing now?

----------


## ConneXionLost

Wow, that was a long outage!

Is it too late to join the party?

----------


## Mordred

> Wow, that was a long outage!
> 
> Is it too late to join the party?



You can join but you have to be willing to do some looting!

----------


## ConneXionLost

Consider yourself looted.

----------


## TMS

Tad sensitive point here in the UK at the moment ... and although it started in London, Manchester has had more than one could consider fair :-(

----------


## NBVC

Wow, I really do have some power... I just boosted 3 people into the next green light level.... awesome!

Hmmm.... what are you willing to do to get a similar boost?.... <devil's grin>

----------


## ConneXionLost

> Tad sensitive point here in the UK at the moment ... and although it started in London, Manchester has had more than one could consider fair :-(



 
Sorry about that.

At least you're doing something about it.  It's been 8 weeks since Vancouver and yet there are 0 arrests.

----------


## Mordred

> Sorry about that.
> 
> At least you're doing something about it.  It's been 8 weeks since Vancouver and yet there are 0 arrests.



I thought they made a few there?

----------


## Mordred

> Tad sensitive point here in the UK at the moment ... and although it started in London, Manchester has had more than one could consider fair :-(



Sorry for the jests!

----------


## ConneXionLost

> I thought they made a few there?



Nope.  Eight cases were sent up to the crown, and they were all rejected.  Sent back to the police for "further review".

----------


## ConneXionLost

> Wow, I really do have some power... I just boosted 3 people into the next green light level.... awesome!
> 
> Hmmm.... what are you willing to do to get a similar boost?.... <devil's grin>



Whoa!  You've certainly been eating your Wheaties!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Wow, I really do have some power... I just boosted 3 people into the next green light level.... awesome!
> 
> Hmmm.... what are you willing to do to get a similar boost?.... <devil's grin>



You know NBVC what would happen if i was still admin here?, title change, new suit of clothes pink and a penance to pay....oooh if only!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Colin Legg

> Hmmm.... what are you willing to do to get a similar boost?.... <devil's grin>



Perhaps impress you with a good post which answers an Excel question?  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Sorry for the jests!



Im in the UK, Manchester too!, don't be sorry, the mindless thuggery (lol is that a word) on the most part was simply because they could!, the police had their hands tied because they have to abide by some crazy stuff (not looking for a political debate here it's not the time or the place) and were over stretched 99.9% of the population are good law abiding citerzens and are appauled at what went on as well as horrified at what initiated the initial demonstration.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Perhaps impress you with a good post which answers an Excel question?



You need to be ABLE to post a few first  :Smilie:

----------


## ConneXionLost

> ... thugery (lol is that a word) ...



thuggery

Yup.

----------


## Andrew-R

> Wow, I really do have some power... I just boosted 3 people into the next green light level.... awesome!



But not me and I asked first  :Frown:

----------


## Mordred

I understand why people (at times) must resort to protest and yes, even violent protest.  In saying that, I don't understand the need for destructive protest against regular Joe Blow's and their homes and businesses!  I am really at a loss when rioters riot over sporting events like Hockey or Football (soccer).  The Vancouver riots this past spring were not a surprise to me because Vancouver has done this in the past over hockey but it is still confusing as to why.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> But not me and I asked first



repped you and a couple of others.

----------


## Colin Legg

> You need to be ABLE to post a few first



LOL... very true! We're all in the same boat...  :Frown:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> LOL... very true! We're all in the same boat...



Hmmm, not quite  :Smilie: , i have my own ,posting avenues!

----------


## NBVC

> But not me and I asked first



Someone's got their first shiny green square.   :Wink:

----------


## ConneXionLost

Andrew needs an Avatar.

----------


## Andrew-R

> Andrew needs an Avatar.



Never mind an Avatar, I've now got so many rep-badges that there's a real danger that a newbie could mistake me for somebody who knows the first thing about Excel.

I'll get on the avatar thing just as soon as I've finished reading PED cover-to-cover.

----------


## ConneXionLost

"With great power comes great responsibility."

----------


## NBVC

> "With great power comes great responsibility."



Aye-Aye, that is very true!

----------


## Domski

> Tad sensitive point here in the UK at the moment ... and although it started in London, Manchester has had more than one could consider fair :-(



Sorry, that was totally my bad!

----------


## TMS

Mordred/Dom: ... not that sensitive a point ;-)  Simon's right - most people are safe, sane and sensible; the police have their hands tied behind their backs with their own handcuffs, and the sentences passed down on the bad boys and girls are, in the main, laughable.

But, enough with the heavy stuff ... let's just focus on the dire state of the forum :-))

TMS

----------


## Domski

In general finding humour in the whole thing is a good thing. It's what mostly makes us British (Scottish/English/Welsh/Northern Ireland'ish per previous thread)/human.

I've sadly recently lost a close family member and been really disappointed with what has gone on in England.

For every 'bad person' there's a hundred that want the world to be good  :Smilie:

----------


## davesexcel

I have noticed on all my computers that this website no longer fits on my screen, I have to scroll to the right to see what version of excel the OP is using.

----------


## Mordred

@Dom, I am genuinely sorry for your loss.  Reading Andy's blog really brought home a sense of mortality, which I sometimes forget about in this thing we call life.

----------


## Mordred

> I have noticed on all my computers that this website no longer fits on my screen, I have to scroll to the right to see what version of excel the OP is using.



Strange!  That happened just for this site?

----------


## martindwilson

i live 2 miles from croydon..we were gobsmacked!

----------


## Andrew-R

> i live 2 miles from croydon..we were gobsmacked!



Surely when you bought the house you were aware that it was only 2 miles from Croydon  :Smilie:

----------


## martindwilson

ah but its worth 6 times what i paid for it ,only 20 mins from central london!

----------


## Andrew-R

> ah but its worth 6 times what i paid for it ,only 20 mins from central london!



Pah, I live in beautiful Northumberland, where the air is clean, the water is fresh, you can buy a 3-bedroom wattle & daub hut for 2 goats and a bushel of grain, and where if anybody speaks with a London accent we burn them as a witch.

We didn't have riots here, but we nearly did last year when the council suggested that we adopt the Gregorian calendar.

----------


## Marcol

You came pretty close yesterday at St. James' Park!

We don't have *riots* up here either, just the usual Saturdays' debates between the blue team and the green one, the flying bottles aren't what they seem, they are actually haggis in disguise.

----------


## Colin Legg

Forum seems to have been working fine for the last couple of days?

----------


## NBVC

Awwh! Don't say that, you are going to jinx it  :Wink:

----------


## royUK

Colin please be careful!!!!!

----------


## Colin Legg

It's okay guys, I was touching wood when I wrote it!  :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

That's good then - it was wood, not MDF or something?

----------


## Andrew-R

> It's okay guys, I was touching wood when I wrote it!



And now we're all touching cloth  :Smilie:

----------


## Colin Legg

> That's good then - it was wood, not MDF or something?



It was the wooden stick from an ice lolly. I hope that's sufficient!  :Frown:

----------


## Mordred

I think the site is working exceptionally and I'm sure it will continue to do so.  No errors here!  Except for.....never mind because I don't want downtime because of me.  

Fingers are crossed
Wood has been touched 
Black cat has been shooed away
Ladder has been put on its side
4 leaf clovers have been found
and
I caught me a lucky leprechaun!

----------


## tigeravatar

> Fingers are crossed
> Wood has been touched 
> Black cat has been shooed away
> Ladder has been put on its side
> 4 leaf clovers have been found
> and
> I caught me a lucky leprechaun!



Watch out for the mirror!

----------


## Mordred

> Watch out for the mirror!



Argh!!!! I didn't and now the forum is doomed.

----------


## arthurbr

As everybody knows, being superstitious is a bad idea. It brings bad luck

----------


## Domski

And I'm back!!! I'd sulked for long enough and was bored at work today.

What more could you want?

Dom

----------


## Whizbang

> And I'm back!!! I'd sulked for long enough and was bored at work today.
> 
> What more could you want?
> 
> Dom



See what you did, Mordred?

----------


## Andrew-R

> What more could you want?



I want a VLOOKUP formula that check 5 different ranges, works between set dates, returns the value into a cell which it formats according to the returned value and automatically pastes into the next available row.

And it can't take ages or run or be too long to type in (20 characters, max, please).

What?  Isn't that what everybody here wants?

----------


## Mordred

> See what you did, Mordred?



Well, the good thing is if the site goes down again while Dom is back then we know for a fact that it was all Dom's fault!   :Wink:

----------


## Domski

It's not me honest, I don't think  :Confused: 

By the way congratulations on the promotion Mordred  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

Thanks Dom!

----------


## Domski

Ah, that old familiar friend the database error. How I've missed you! It's almost reassuring to know that you haven't gone away completely otherwise I'd only have football to moan about.

Dom

----------


## NBVC

Now, who to blame, you, for coming back, or Colin for jinxing us!  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

:EEK!:  Blame Colin!!!

----------


## snb

I also get messages in my browser that there are errors in the page... 

The loading of simple icons from twitter, facebook and others (who requested those ?) is slowing down the pageloading considerably. (I do not grasp the necessity to load those icons from all kinds of different servers; why not copying to the excelforum webserver ?)

----------


## Domski

It's so you can broadcast to the world how much you like all my posts snb   :Wink: 

My friends think I'm already geeky enough without broadcasting all this on my Facebook/Twitter pages.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

> It's so you can broadcast to the world how much you like all my posts snb  
> 
> My friends think I'm already geeky enough without broadcasting all this on my Facebook/Twitter pages.
> 
> Dom



I just cannot pull myself around to posting this on FaceCrack either.  Most of the people I know would think I am over the top geeky if I did that.

----------


## snb

> It's so you can broadcast to the world how much you like all my posts snb



But to whom, Lewis, to whom  ?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Funny, i don't see any twitter or facebook icons (other than the bookmark ones), i have them on my forums and it doesn't slow load...errr well i hope not  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

> Funny, i don't see any twitter or facebook icons (other than the bookmark ones), i have them on my forums and it doesn't slow load...errr well i hope not



I haven't noticed slow loads on this site as of late and never on yours Simon.

----------


## Domski

They're at the top of every page. Not sure when they arrived.

Dom

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> They're at the top of every page. Not sure when they arrived.
> 
> Dom



Aha!, the Twitter at least, arrived around a year ago, you're viewing the forum in "Child of 3.7.2 creation" from the style chooser at the bottom of the page aren't you? or at least i assume your viewing the old skin as thats the only place i see the Twitter Icon.

----------


## JBeaucaire

I'm not using the *Child of 3.7.2 creation* and I see the Twitter icon up above.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I'm not using the *Child of 3.7.2 creation* and I see the Twitter icon up above.



 Yep i see twitter, facbook and google, it must have been my works blocking them, and yes the load of the page here at home was a little more tardy than at work  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

I've always used the new style.

If those are the major improvements we've been looking forward to I'm underwhelmed to say the least.

Dom

----------


## snb

For those who can't 'see'

----------


## Colin Legg

> Blame Colin!!!



Oh geez, thanks Dom.  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

You know I don't mean it  :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

I think the owner is more interested in those social links for some reason than improving the overall forum.  I don't think those were there before, because every time my mouse happens to cross over the "share" icon, i get at extended view showing all sorts of links!!

----------


## Domski

I sometimes wonder if the owner is interested in anything apart from collecting his advertising revenue.

Dom

----------


## Mordred

Advertising revenue does pay the bills.  However, it seems like it should be good practice to make sure that the product (this forum) is in good working order.  I honestly think that it is the community here that keeps this forum going as well as it does.  I don't mind these kinds of adverstisements as I can see them for what they are, it's the ones where you don't know they are adverstisements until you click on them that I don't like.  Those kinds are full of Tom-Foolery!

----------


## davegugg

Are there advertisements on this site?  I never see any.

----------


## Domski

Try logging out.

Dom

----------


## ChemistB

Hmmm, logging out, that's a novel concept.   :Wink: 

Nahhhh!

----------


## davegugg

> Try logging out.
> 
> Dom



I'll probably just take your word for it...

----------


## Marcol

Good to know our old friend the database error is still with us!
It popped up briefly from its' bunker in the desert at 10:35 this morning.
Any more sightings?

----------


## snb

Yes ! at 11:51 GMT +1

----------


## Domski

I blame Ken Bates!!!

----------


## Mordred

Blame Canada!  - South Park

----------


## davegugg

Most of us do Mordred  :Smilie: 

"They warned me Satan would be attractive" - Ned Flanders after meeting Canadian Ned Flanders.

----------


## alansidman

New Issue:  Seems that even if I click on the box to keep me logged in, the forum logs me out and whenever I return regardless of how long I have clicked away to another site, I have to re-login.  Curious.  Anyone else having this issue or is it just me.  Perhaps a setting changed in my profile?  Any thoughts?

Alan

----------


## TMS

@Alan: think it might be just you ;-)

----------


## Simon Lloyd

@Alan, if you use a cookie cleaner, windows wiper or some such software you will experience that as the forums session is cookie controlled  :Smilie:

----------


## alansidman

@Simon:  Not using a wiper/cleaner.  This just starting happening this week on my WIN 7 machine.  Appears not to be an issue on my XP machine.  Does not happen with any other forums.  Very strange.

Alan

----------


## Simon Lloyd

In that case, it may well be a strategy of the owner to lower bandwidth usage and database errors!

----------


## ConneXionLost

AAArrrrgghh!!

Getting DBE when I try to view the "Who's Online" page.

----------


## NBVC

It's the luck of the draw.  Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't... we'll have to live with it until the "gods" fix it all up, in the very distant future.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The issue for 'mods' having issues with WOL can be easily fixed  :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

I seem to remember the last time I reported this there was a major crash.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Lol!, you can make improvements yourself, in vBulletin Options>Who's Online Options then change this:
_Who's Online Display Guests
Display Guest (non-registered user) activity on Who's Online?
_

To *NO* and see if it now loads faster for Mods with the other information still enabled, if it's not much better then you'd need to turn off the option below it too until someone repairs the template that displays the WOL information.

Hope that helps you  :Smilie:

----------

